# uTorrent Goes Freemium: $24.95/Yr Option For Extra Features



## qubit (Dec 11, 2011)

Well, it looks like the freemium model of selling software is working quite well in the industry, as Bram Cohen's very popular BitTorrent application, uTorrent, has just adopted this model. Known for being fast, efficient and light on system resources, it has now gained a few pounds, sorry features in version 3, some of which are available only for a subscription of $24.95 per year. These include things like an antivirus scanner powered by BitDefender, a media player and integrated support for converting popular video file types such as MPEG4, H.264, Theora, and VP8, as well as MP3, AAC and AC-3 audio files. The media player is interesting, in that it allows playback of videos that are still downloading. Note that this feature is also available in the free version.

For those that still want to hang on to the lean and mean free version, it's still available and isn't going away any time soon. Both versions can be compared here. Perhaps it's ironic that this legal application which is often used for software "piracy" can now itself be pirated… Cohen's take on this will be interesting.





*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## Mussels (Dec 11, 2011)

torrenting the cracked version of utorrent via utorrent will cause irony sensors to overload and explode, much like googling google.


----------



## Bo$$ (Dec 11, 2011)

Mussels said:


> torrenting the cracked version of utorrent via utorrent will cause irony sensors to overload and explode, much like googling google.



torrenting the cracked version of utorrent via utorrent on a copy of a torrent windows 7


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 11, 2011)

i doubt many people are going to pay for these sorta useless features.

with taxes and everything considered he needs around 2000 subscribers to make somewhat of a living. if he worked fulltime for a big software developer he could easily make much more, unless a miracle happens and he gets about 10k+ subscribers

he should have patented the bt algo and extorted $$ from everyone who uses it


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Dec 11, 2011)

Somewhat off topic, but this reminded me to d/l the free version as I reinstalled 7 the other day


----------



## Fx (Dec 11, 2011)

I can only see this as attractive to people that arent savvy with technology and just want their stuff to work

I prefer to pick out my own selection of AV, conversion SW, and media player+codecs and remote access SW

nt uTorrent, gg


----------



## qubit (Dec 11, 2011)

AlienIsGOD said:


> Somewhat off topic, but this reminded me to d/l the free version as I reinstalled 7 the other day



I've got v2.something on my machine and when I asked it to check for updates today, it said there were none! Perhaps it only looks within the current 2.x version range?


----------



## ironwolf (Dec 11, 2011)

Do when do expect to see this on the shelves at Best Buy?


----------



## btarunr (Dec 11, 2011)

Limewiring Limewire Pro, encore.


----------



## Nesters (Dec 11, 2011)

I believe some will still pay just to support him and he might actually get those 2k subs...


----------



## blibba (Dec 11, 2011)

W1zzard said:


> i doubt many people are going to pay for these sorta useless features.
> 
> with taxes and everything considered he needs around 2000 subscribers to make somewhat of a living. if he worked fulltime for a big software developer he could easily make much more, unless a miracle happens and he gets about 10k+ subscribers
> 
> he should have patented the bt algo and extorted $$ from everyone who uses it



But that would be immoral!

I think this should be interpreted as a way of encouraging contributions. He's not stupid, he knows people will pirate it, but he wants to make it obvious that he's put some work in and perhaps deserves a reward, and he estimates that is product is worth $24.95 per year of use.


----------



## Delta6326 (Dec 11, 2011)

I bet he get a lot more than the 2k ther are many non-tech savy people that torrent and they will see this $25/Yr deal and be like " Awesome now I can pay just $25 and then I won't be doing illegal stuff and still save money!"


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Dec 11, 2011)

#1 user of uTorrent:  Pirates
What do pirates do?  Not pay for things.  Good luck with this business model!


----------



## kid41212003 (Dec 11, 2011)

He thinks the majority of utorrenters are going to spend money?


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 11, 2011)

qubit said:


> Well, it looks like the freemium model of selling software is working quite well in the industry, as Bram Cohen's very popular BitTorrent application, uTorrent, has just adopted this model. Known for being fast, efficient and light on system resources, it has now gained a few pounds, sorry features in version 3, some of which are available only for a subscription of $24.95 per year. These include things like an antivirus scanner powered by BitDefender, a media player and integrated support for converting popular video file types such as MPEG4, H.264, Theora, and VP8, as well as MP3, AAC and AC-3 audio files. The media player is interesting, in that it allows playback of videos that are still downloading. Note that this feature is also available in the free version.
> 
> For those that still want to hang on to the lean and mean free version, it's still available and isn't going away any time soon. Both versions can be compared here. Perhaps it's ironic that this legal application which is often used for software "piracy" can now itself be pirated… Cohen's take on this will be interesting.
> 
> ...





Ha ha, so all the "features" they are offering can all be had for free from else where.

You can already stream through utorrent, you can convert videos just by downloading a program from else where most people have an anti virus already.

Man this guy is going to get like tens of sales!


----------



## a_ump (Dec 11, 2011)

yea i don't really understand the logic besides the idea of he feels desire to be rewarded in some way.


----------



## Creepio (Dec 11, 2011)

VLC Media Player already allows you to view incomplete video files ( you need to have at least 50% or more of the video file dled first or it gets too pixelated to watch though ). Just saying...


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Dec 11, 2011)

Creepio said:


> VLC Media Player already allows you to view incomplete video files ( you need to have at least 50% or more of the video file dled first or it gets too pixelated to watch though ). Just saying...



But this actually downloads parts of the file in order when streaming, so you can watch as you download, versus with VLC, if you watch an incomplete file, you might hit 20 minutes of nothingness.  The streaming has been available in other clients for quite some time, it is nothing new.  Also, this made me lol:






Ok so apparently you all pay for media players and converters?  I did not know this.  
I guess they want us to BUY media players and BUY converters.  Some of us might pay for AV but you sure don't pay $50 a year, or probably even pay, you might just use utorrent to get it.  

Talk about a failed business model, this guy is an idiot.


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 11, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> But this actually downloads parts of the file in order when streaming, so you can watch as you download, versus with VLC, if you watch an incomplete file, you might hit 20 minutes of nothingness.  The streaming has been available in other clients for quite some time, it is nothing new.  Also, this made me lol:



It's available in what ever build of utorrent I'm using at the moment 

Just have to remember to hit it as soon as it's starting to download other wise your just wasting banding downloading in a willy nilly order.


----------



## BrooksyX (Dec 11, 2011)

People still torrent? 

Seems quite useless to me. I doubt the majority users of utorrent are going to pay for this as the whole reason they are using utorrent is to get free software.

Personally I stopped using torrents years ago. Not worth it.


----------



## kid41212003 (Dec 11, 2011)

BrooksyX said:


> People still torrent?
> 
> Seems quite useless to me.
> 
> Personally I stopped using torrents years ago. Not worth it.



I can't disagree anymore.

I believe the majority of open-source/free (Linux) software are distributed through torrent. It helps reduce server cost.


----------



## BrooksyX (Dec 11, 2011)

kid41212003 said:


> I can't disagree anymore.
> 
> I believe the majority of open-source/free (Linux) software are distributed through torrent. It helps reduce server cost.



At least 8 out of 10 things downloaded through torrent are not open source/linux software. And if you disagree with that you are very naive.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Dec 11, 2011)

BrooksyX said:


> Personally I stopped using torrents years ago. Not worth it.



I started using Usenet.  It saturates any available connection, and you don't have to upload data back.  

Regarding open source software, a ton of it is distributed via torrent, and for that reason I still have a torrent client installed.  Although I am paranoid enough to use it in conjunction with I2P even if the content is open source.


----------



## kid41212003 (Dec 11, 2011)

BrooksyX said:


> At least 8 out of 10 things downloaded through torrent are not open source/linux software. And if you disagree with that you are very naive.



That's not the point i was trying to make though.

Torrent has its use.

In fact, I see a lot of big name companies using it to distribute their patches such as Blizzard, THQ, EA, and more.

The downloader that they use is just a simple torrent client.


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 11, 2011)

kid41212003 said:


> The downloader that they use is just a simple torrent client.



most companies tack on a simple http downloader to ensure users with torrent blocked in firewall etc. still get the data


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 11, 2011)

W1zzard said:


> most companies tack on a simple http downloader to ensure users with torrent blocked in firewall etc. still get the data



i believe THQ is one of those. having spent hundreds of hours playing company of heroes i can attest to their torrent client only launching as a minimized process when the game is launched. and if blocked it runs on port 80 i believe. cheeky bastards.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 11, 2011)

Imo torrents are poo, direct downloads are far better.


----------



## RejZoR (Dec 11, 2011)

Not sure why would anyone pay for something you get otherwise legally free with Foobar, Media Player Classic and a good old avast! Antivirus separately.


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 11, 2011)

I don't think this will make the guy rich, or even allow him to quit his day job.  But if he gets 200 subscribers and makes an extra $4,000 a year(after taxes and shit) then good for him.  I do a lot of things on the side that don't generate a huge amount of money, but they generate money, and right now any extra money in my pocket is good.


----------



## Frizz (Dec 11, 2011)

I remember back in my teeny bopping high school days when downloading limewire pro with limewire was cool, considering what Mussels wrote, history is repeating itself


----------



## qubit (Dec 11, 2011)

tigger said:


> Imo torrents are poo, direct downloads are far better.



Are you saying that because torrents come down slowly for you? If so, it's lilkely to be your ISP playing silly games with throttling. :shadedshu Also, you have to consider the source. Since there's no central server to seed 100% of the time when downloading something off a torrent search site, such as the Pirate Bay, bandwidth can drop significantly. However, say you download the latest Linux distro from Red Hat or whatever, they will have dedicated torrent servers that'll give you all the bandwidth you need and more. Therefore, having more downloaders join the swarm, just makes the download that much more solid.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 11, 2011)

Mussels said:


> torrenting the cracked version of utorrent via utorrent will cause irony sensors to overload and explode, much like googling google.



I used to download Limewire Pro with Limewire.



btarunr said:


> Limewiring Limewire Pro, encore.



Beat me to it. lol.



blibba said:


> *But that would be immoral!*
> 
> I think this should be interpreted as a way of encouraging contributions. He's not stupid, he knows people will pirate it, but he wants to make it obvious that he's put some work in and perhaps deserves a reward, and he estimates that is product is worth $24.95 per year of use.


Using a real patent to make money is not immoral. Only patent trolling is immoral.



PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I started using Usenet.  It saturates any available connection, and you don't have to upload data back.
> 
> Regarding open source software, a ton of it is distributed via torrent, and for that reason I still have a torrent client installed.  Although I am paranoid enough to use it in conjunction with I2P even if the content is open source.



Usenet costs money. No thanks.

Torrents are still plenty useful, and you do not get bothered for using them unless you are trying to pirate high profile things. And most torrents I grab saturate my connection just fine. 

I still use it to download my missed TV shows and anime I can't get here. Usenet is absolutely not worth it for that.

And don't even try to sell me on garbage services like Rapidshare and crap like that.

Nope, I'll stick with torrents, tyvm. Usenet has no benefits for me at all.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Dec 11, 2011)

Wile E said:


> I still use it to download my missed TV shows and anime I can't get here.



Never heard of www.icefilms.info I take it....


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 11, 2011)

I use torrents to share my videos sometimes.

Some people still don't know how to download a youtube video but they know how to torrent so I distribute that way.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Dec 11, 2011)

Wile E said:


> Usenet costs money. No thanks.
> 
> Torrents are still plenty useful, and you do not get bothered for using them unless you are trying to pirate high profile things. And most torrents I grab saturate my connection just fine.
> 
> ...



I got tired of slumming it watching everything in low definition.  1080p movies and 720p tv shows?  Yes please.  Good luck finding those on torrent sites.  They do exist, but they won't be the most seeded by a long shot.  Also, remember, for 0 day stuff, usenet gets it first.  Know all those torrents you get that are rar'd into multiple files?  Those are from usenet.  

But for anime I have found that torrents are a little better for obscure shows, although not much better.


----------



## erocker (Dec 11, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> 1080p movies and 720p tv shows? Yes please. Good luck finding those on torrent sites



I have zero problems finding what I want in 720p/1080p.


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 11, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I got tired of slumming it watching everything in low definition.  1080p movies and 720p tv shows?  Yes please.  Good luck finding those on torrent sites.  They do exist, but they won't be the most seeded by a long shot.  Also, remember, for 0 day stuff, usenet gets it first.  Know all those torrents you get that are rar'd into multiple files?  Those are from usenet.
> 
> But for anime I have found that torrents are a little better for obscure shows, although not much better.



I know a guy that only gets 720p stuff and always manages to get a high-speed torrent.


All legit stuff obviously


----------



## Wile E (Dec 11, 2011)

jmcslob said:


> Never heard of www.icefilms.info I take it....



Crap quality.


PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I got tired of slumming it watching everything in low definition.  1080p movies and 720p tv shows?  Yes please.  Good luck finding those on torrent sites.  They do exist, but they won't be the most seeded by a long shot.  Also, remember, for 0 day stuff, usenet gets it first.  Know all those torrents you get that are rar'd into multiple files?  Those are from usenet.
> 
> But for anime I have found that torrents are a little better for obscure shows, although not much better.



I have absolutely zero issues getting my shows in high def (most shows are actually only transmitted in 720p), h.264, ac3, mkv.

And I waited 2 extra hours for someone to usenet it and upload it to a torrent site for me to download. And I got it for free vs paying for the same exact thing from usenet. 

Again, no thanks. Usenet has absolutely zero benefits for someone like me. I'll stick with waiting for 2 hours but getting it for free.

Don't blame torrents for your inability to search the right places. Shit, I don't even usually have to anywhere else but the noid to get exactly what I am after.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 11, 2011)

tigger said:


> Imo torrents are poo, direct downloads are far better.



torrents are better depending. suse downloads alot faster via torrent then DDL


----------



## v12dock (Dec 11, 2011)

Find yourself a excellent warez community


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 11, 2011)

I wish Ludvig Strigeus hadn't sold out.


----------



## _JP_ (Dec 11, 2011)

*Who's next?*






/Sarcasm 
:shadedshu


----------



## Fx (Dec 11, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I started using Usenet.  It saturates any available connection, and you don't have to upload data back.



its not that hard to upload back and with ratioless you just seed 'x' amount of time. private trackers ftw



kid41212003 said:


> That's not the point i was trying to make though.
> 
> Torrent has its use.



I agree- there are many companies that are using torrents to legally distribute their software


----------



## Mussels (Dec 11, 2011)

i cant help but be stunned at the people who hate torrents, either your ISP is screwing you over royally, or you just have no idea how to setup your torrent client/network.


i often get torrents faster than HTTP downloads, since most ISP's around here throttle HTTP connections - if you have net that can do 1MB/s, bet your ass that you'll get 100-200KB/s per connection without a download accelerator. torrents? not a problem, 30 connections and you're good to go... and its as easy to setup as a download accelerator would be, with better qeueing and scheduler controls.


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 12, 2011)

anyone that buys this garbage is a idiot


Mussels said:


> i cant help but be stunned at the people who hate torrents, either your ISP is screwing you over royally, or you just have no idea how to setup your torrent client/network.
> 
> 
> i often get torrents faster than HTTP downloads, since most ISP's around here throttle HTTP connections - if you have net that can do 1MB/s, bet your ass that you'll get 100-200KB/s per connection without a download accelerator. torrents? not a problem, 30 connections and you're good to go... and its as easy to setup as a download accelerator would be, with better qeueing and scheduler controls.



and no HTTP > torrents
HTTP is more secure (only one machine has your ip address and knows what you downloaded
Torrents are Murder on routers and isp's ends
torrents rely heavily on seeding OFC no one does that
then again my isp doesn't throttle at all so ...
the file speedtree is as follows
newzbin > Direct Connect\irc-Xdcc+ > torrents (private trackers) > torrents public trackers;
torrents for the most-part are slow,inefficient,insecure,


----------



## Goodman (Dec 12, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> I use torrents to share my videos sometimes.
> 
> Some people still don't know how to download a youtube video but they know how to torrent so I distribute that way.



Just tell them to install Realplayer & you're done



> Mussels 	i cant help but be stunned at the people who hate torrents, either your ISP is screwing you over royally, or you just have no idea how to setup your torrent client/network.
> 
> 
> i often get torrents faster than HTTP downloads, since most ISP's around here throttle HTTP connections - if you have net that can do 1MB/s, bet your ass that you'll get 100-200KB/s per connection without a download accelerator. torrents? not a problem, 30 connections and you're good to go... and its as easy to setup as a download accelerator would be, with better qeueing and scheduler controls.



You must be a very lucky guy , torrent are shit slow as hell. 
As example a UFO documentary (~350-450MB) download via torrent could take a few days or even weeks to complete , compare that to online streaming which you can watch it or download in just about 15-45 min. depending on how big the video is

Torrent are thing of the past as far as video is concerns


----------



## qubit (Dec 12, 2011)

Goodman said:


> You must be a very lucky guy , torrent are shit slow as hell.



No they're not. Are you sure your ISP isn't throttling them? Most do and severely. I made a point of going with an ISP that doesn't practice this kind of anti customer crap.


----------



## Goodman (Dec 12, 2011)

qubit said:


> No they're not. Are you sure your ISP isn't throttling them? Most do and severely. I made a point of going with an ISP that doesn't practice this kind of anti customer crap.



Here we got only two choices Videotron or Sympatico which both will throttle the internet so not much of a choice there.
Torrent was good until ~2005 after that it became real slow but i don't think it's only because of throttling but rather that more & more people have a small cap for uploads so most will not share their full upload speed they will set it up to a minimum or none at all


----------



## qubit (Dec 12, 2011)

Goodman said:


> Here we got only two choices Videotron or Sympatico which both will throttle the internet so not much of a choice there.
> Torrent was good until ~2005 after that it became real slow but i don't think it's only because of throttling but rather that more & more people have a small cap for uploads so most will not share their full upload speed they will set it up to a minimum or none at all



Interesting, that upload cap might have something to do with it, but as your ISP throttles it, I wouldn't underestimate the amount they do. My ADSL2+ connection can download a consistent 18Mb/s over http. I can also achieve this many times with a torrent, especially a popular one. With my previous ISP, I would be lucky to get 300k and even that was extremeley erratic, tending to sit much lower. It's a shame you can't change to a better one that doesn't throttle.


----------



## Goodman (Dec 12, 2011)

qubit said:


> Interesting, that upload cap might have something to do with it, but as your ISP throttles it, I wouldn't underestimate the amount they do. My ADSL2+ connection can download a consistent 18Mb/s over http. I can also achieve this many times with a torrent, especially a popular one. With my previous ISP, I would be lucky to get 300k and even that was extremeley erratic, tending to sit much lower. It's a shame you can't change to a better one that doesn't throttle.



That is another thing since we don't have much competition the best high speed you can get is Videotron 8MB for $45.95/month 50GB cap or Sympatico 7MB for $39.95/month 60GB cap (you can get much more but prices gets to high)

Anyhow it doesn't matters much to me as i like to watch movies , documentary's (mostly) & TV-series so video streaming like TLC , Discovery , Youtube , etc... are "perfect" & i don't have to download anything to my HDD 

EDIT: Also like to hang out on forum PC's but nothing compare to TPU


----------



## scoutingwraith (Dec 12, 2011)

If i can recall from a while back there was a torrent client that had a similar features (i think it was Azureus at that time.) 

Either way i doubt he will have enough subscribers to make some $.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 12, 2011)

Azureus is bloated and likely why uTorrent came about (the exact opposite--get the job done without the bloat).  uTorrent is turning into exactly what it was meant not to be--thank you BitTorrent, Inc.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 12, 2011)

OneMoar said:


> anyone that buys this garbage is a idiot
> 
> 
> and no HTTP > torrents
> ...



newsbin costs money and most irc bots do not have a fast connection and aren't all that reliable at times.

Torrents are fast, free and reliable on my end. Torrents have no issues maxing out my connection. And if torrents give your routers problems, you are either misconfigured, or have a really shitty router. Still trumps all other current options, imo. It's pros far outweigh the cons as far as I am concerned.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 12, 2011)

Wile E said:


> newsbin costs money and most irc bots do not have a fast connection and aren't all that reliable at times.
> 
> Torrents are fast, free and reliable on my end. Torrents have no issues maxing out my connection. And if torrents give your routers problems, you are either misconfigured, or have a really shitty router. Still trumps all other current options, imo. It's pros far outweigh the cons as far as I am concerned.



so many people just go HERP DERP 50000 CONNECTIONS in utorrent and wonder why their equipment crashes... when i go fix peoples dodgy internet connections, its one of the primary causes of problems (usually a sibling/child doing it in secret too)


----------



## WarraWarra (Dec 12, 2011)

From their download link obviously they have major issues, there is the plus version with many people complaining about not being able to activate it, some defective 3.1 version with junk / spam features that no one wants and then the only useful free version is not listed for download ie: 2.* version.

Luckily for those that want utorrent and not crap utorrent 3* you can find it at oldapps.com website like so many older pre F*-up program version.

You would think that utorrent would remove the stupid from their website and have basic decent features like download a good version and list version available for download like on oldapps.com .
Maybe the hated google / youtube / yahoo / facebook / ??? new look mental virus has attacked utorrent developers as well.


----------



## MilkyWay (Dec 12, 2011)

I *saw* an 80gb Lord of the rings extended editions 1080p blu ray torrent. Imagine how long that would take to download!

I use utorrent because that has been installed for ages on my machine, if there's a better alternative? post it and i might use that instead.


----------



## 1freedude (Dec 12, 2011)

I remember when it was really micro...186kB micro.  Azureus was bloated slow system hog.  What is the latest utorrent size?...1mB?


----------



## f22a4bandit (Dec 12, 2011)

I guess a lot of people are getting throttled connections when trying to d/l torrents. I have the exact opposite experience and can grab 1 GB of data in about an hour or two.

That said, unless people feel sorry for the guy that's charging for these extra services, he's going to find it hard to receive any sort of payment for his efforts.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Dec 12, 2011)

Wile E said:


> newsbin costs money and most irc bots do not have a fast connection and aren't all that reliable at times.
> 
> Torrents are fast, free and reliable on my end. Torrents have no issues maxing out my connection. And if torrents give your routers problems, you are either misconfigured, or have a really shitty router. Still trumps all other current options, imo. It's pros far outweigh the cons as far as I am concerned.



Torrents are as fast as there are people seeding.  Problem is, I trust no one.  Also, some of us live on university campuses and can't mess with routers, so good luck with port forwarding.  The issue with torrents is 0 day stuff.  If you want to get something fast, you might be stuck at 99% for hours while the host holds off in order for some people to seed longer.  It really depends.  



MilkyWay said:


> I *saw* an 80gb Lord of the rings extended editions 1080p blu ray torrent. Imagine how long that would take to download!



And keep in mind after downloading something like that, some don't seed.  Also, good luck having tons of people seeding all the correct parts are all the correct times.  An 80gb file is huge.  

People who automatically discount usenet have never used it, probably because you have to pay.  You can get much more done, much faster.  

Once you go usenet you don't go back...






Try racking up that kind of content usage with torrents.  Also, keep in mind that was done in ~11 days.


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 12, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Try racking up that kind of content usage with torrents.  Also, keep in mind that was done in ~11 days.



That friend I mentioned earlier can do 100 gigabyte a day with torrents fairly easily, the only thing that stops him is storage space, he only has external drives to work with 



I decided to work out how much I upload in the same time period and its 18.1274414 gigabytes lol

I can see why you would go usenet to avoid that wasted bandwidth


----------



## claylomax (Dec 12, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> I *saw* an 80gb Lord of the rings extended editions 1080p blu ray torrent. Imagine how long that would take to download!
> 
> I use utorrent because that has been installed for ages on my machine, if there's a better alternative? post it and i might use that instead.



For me it would take one day leaving my computer on overnight; as qubit said most ISP throttle  users connections.


----------



## laszlo (Dec 12, 2011)

my isp don't throttle torrent ;till now i have at least 5 Tb downloaded including HD ;i use also peer guardian which stop undesired/fake connections so i know the bandwidth is fully used;utorrent is good once tweaked and safe also using encryption


----------



## Mussels (Dec 12, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Torrents are as fast as there are people seeding.  Problem is, I trust no one.  Also, some of us live on university campuses and can't mess with routers, so good luck with port forwarding.  The issue with torrents is 0 day stuff.  If you want to get something fast, you might be stuck at 99% for hours while the host holds off in order for some people to seed longer.  It really depends.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




i have a seedbox for $10 a month, and i managed 2.5TB a month from it on an 8Mb connection. people who discount torrents just dont know how to use them properly


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 12, 2011)

Wile E said:


> newsbin costs money and most irc bots do not have a fast connection and aren't all that reliable at times.
> 
> Torrents are fast, free and reliable on my end. Torrents have no issues maxing out my connection. And if torrents give your routers problems, you are either misconfigured, or have a really shitty router. Still trumps all other current options, imo. It's pros far outweigh the cons as far as I am concerned.


not sure what garbage irc bots you are using but mine give a consistent 1.50 >*< 3MB/s 
I never liked the idea of torrents its a bad fix to a hard problem because it rely' on humans  
and all my equipment handles 10 or 15k connections without a issue but not everyone is that knowledgeable

server with a FAT pipe > lots of clients with tiny pipes .......
I torrent some stuff but I avoid it as much as possible its to slow and I don't wanna waste the bandwidth to waste seeding back if I can help it


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 12, 2011)

hey look at all the people fighting over the best way to obtain pirated material!!! or maybe you all just really like linux distros HA!HA!HA!HA!HA!HA!HA!


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 12, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> hey look at all the people fighting over the best way to obtain pirated material!!! or maybe you all just really like linux distros HA!HA!HA!HA!HA!HA!HA!



We all collect linux distros man, it's like pokemons.


----------



## blibba (Dec 12, 2011)

Wile E said:


> Using a real patent to make money is not immoral. Only patent trolling is immoral.



That's a more controversial statement than I think you realise.

Anyhow, my point was that for anyone who thinks that pirating is ok, insisting on being paid for intellectual property would be immoral.


----------



## qubit (Dec 12, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> hey look at all the people fighting over the best way to obtain pirated material!!! or maybe you all just really like linux distros HA!HA!HA!HA!HA!HA!HA!



Oh, I assure you, people are only discussing the best way to torrent the latest Linux distros, OpenOffice and home made feature length 1080p movies given away free.


----------



## Drone (Dec 12, 2011)

ontopic: Paid torrent client = L O L




rant

Unfortunately today the words <file sharing> are becoming a synonym to the word "piracy" which is wrong. Because P2P service was never meant to be like this.

Today Teh Interwebz is chocking under a weight of pornography, lame mainstream music, mediocre video games and crappy series in hd. Because of this we're losing our freedom, we're getting tracked and spied. We get data caps, traffic throttling and all that jazz.

Because of this today, when you say that you download bootlegs, some abandonware or just linux distros nobody will believe you.

I don't wanna fight for someone else's war, honestly  

/rant


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 12, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> And keep in mind after downloading something like that, some don't seed. Also, good luck having tons of people seeding all the correct parts are all the correct times. An 80gb file is huge.
> 
> People who automatically discount usenet have never used it, probably because you have to pay. You can get much more done, much faster.
> 
> ...



I actually downloaded a 50GB torrent.  It saturated the 6MB/s that I allocate to uTorrent easily the entire download time, and finished in just about 2.5 hours.(129 Seeders and only 19 Leechers)


And that kind of usage is easy with torrents, I've done it.  The two private tracker sites I'm a member of both have my totals for upload and download in the TB range, and I've only been a member for a few months, and that doesn't include my numbers from the non-private sites that aren't tracked.

I've used usenet, don't make the assumption that those that don't like it have never used it.  I stopped using it because I didn't think it was worth paying for because it offered nothing over torrents.  If you know how to use torrents and where to find the proper torrents, and join a few private trackers, torrenting is just as good as what you get from usenet so IMO usenet is not worth paying for.

People who use usenet, especially those that say "some people don't seed" have never used a private tracker that requires you to seed 1:1.  Private trackers are so much better, and you almost always get saturated connections when downloading because so many people are seeding.  Most people on private trackers actually seed _more_ than they download to make sure they keep a good ratio.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 12, 2011)

i've been using usenet for 10 years now. i still pay $10 month and it maxes out my 25Mbps line. the reason i use usenet over torrent is because i like getting all of those free 30 minute tv shows 10 minutes after they have finished airing. i don't trust anyone, only the service provider, and it uses an SSL connection so my isp has no idea what free to use material im downloading. i also hate uploading material (seeding) which is the real crime in the eyes of U.S. law.


----------



## Black Hades (Dec 12, 2011)

There are few and far between the servers that can provide me with content as fast as using torrents can. 

My top speed downloading from a single server is around 6Mbyte/sec whilst by using a torrent client I can easily and frequently get up to 10,8Mbyte/sec (saturating a 100mbit fttb connection). I have no problem finding 720/1080p content. Just get a decent router worth more than 40$.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 12, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Torrents are as fast as there are people seeding.  Problem is, I trust no one.  Also, some of us live on university campuses and can't mess with routers, so good luck with port forwarding.  The issue with torrents is 0 day stuff.  If you want to get something fast, you might be stuck at 99% for hours while the host holds off in order for some people to seed longer.  It really depends.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I tried usenet about 2 years ago. Not worth paying for. Torrents do everything I need just as fast, and for free. I have 0 issues with torrents, and can completely max my connection with them. I have to throttle my client because I go over my 250GB limit every single month. Usenet has absolutely no benefits AT ALL for someone like me.

In fact, I'll go out on a limb and say that usenet has no benefits to anyone with a bandwidth cap.



OneMoar said:


> not sure what garbage irc bots you are using but mine give a consistent 1.50 >*< 3MB/s
> I never liked the idea of torrents its a bad fix to a hard problem because it rely' on humans
> and all my equipment handles 10 or 15k connections without a issue but not everyone is that knowledgeable
> 
> ...



I pull over 3MB/s on most torrents I grab. I have yet to find a decent anime irc bot. Most of them seem home hosted to me, judging by the connection reliability and speeds.





newtekie1 said:


> I actually downloaded a 50GB torrent.  It saturated the 6MB/s that I allocate to uTorrent easily the entire download time, and finished in just about 2.5 hours.(129 Seeders and only 19 Leechers)
> 
> 
> And that kind of usage is easy with torrents, I've done it.  The two private tracker sites I'm a member of both have my totals for upload and download in the TB range, and I've only been a member for a few months, and that doesn't include my numbers from the non-private sites that aren't tracked.
> ...


Exactly.


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 12, 2011)

Wile E said:


> I tried usenet about 2 years ago. Not worth paying for. Torrents do everything I need just as fast, and for free. I have 0 issues with torrents, and can completely max my connection with them. I have to throttle my client because I go over my 250GB limit every single month. Usenet has absolutely no benefits AT ALL for someone like me.
> 
> In fact, I'll go out on a limb and say that usenet has no benefits to anyone with a bandwidth cap.
> 
> ...



Rizon ????????????? hello


----------



## Wile E (Dec 12, 2011)

OneMoar said:


> Rizon ????????????? hello



Granted, they are probably up in quality since the last time I tried, but meaningless, as torrents perform their duty for me flawlessly. No need for me to fix what isn't broken.


----------



## Octopuss (Aug 13, 2012)

qubit said:


> Well, it looks like the freemium model of selling software is working quite well in the industry, as Bram Cohen's very popular BitTorrent application, uTorrent, has just adopted this model. Known for being fast, efficient and light on system resources, it has now gained a few pounds, sorry features in version 3, some of which are available only for a subscription of $24.95 per year. These include things like an antivirus scanner powered by BitDefender, a media player and integrated support for converting popular video file types such as MPEG4, H.264, Theora, and VP8, as well as MP3, AAC and AC-3 audio files. The media player is interesting, in that it allows playback of videos that are still downloading. Note that this feature is also available in the free version.
> 
> For those that still want to hang on to the lean and mean free version, *it's still available and isn't going away any time soon.*



I am sad to inform you and everyone else that this is no longer true. I just routinely checked utorrent forums only to find this shit in announcements:
https://forum.utorrent.com/viewtopic.php?id=123040

The next major change you will see is a fresh approach to creating a no-nonsense and free torrenting experience.  You are all very familiar with how we have paid the bills so far.  These new changes mark our next step towards finding that difficult balance between keeping our lights on and providing a positive user experience.  *This new build will display a featured torrent at the top of your torrent list.  This featured torrent space will be used to offer a variety of different types of content.  We are working towards bringing you offers that are relevant to you.  This means films, games, music, software...basically anything that you will find interesting.*  We may not get it right on the first try but we will continue to improve our efforts based on your feedback.

We are also leveraging these offers to directly benefit the artist community including filmmakers, recording artists, game developers and more.  We are going to show the world what all of you here already know: that torrenting can be used for good.




I knew something worse than the retarded great apps was going to happen and I was right. I'm sick to my stomach what they did with one of my favourite little tools.

Does anyone know a client that does what utorrent was meant to and originally did - just working with damn torrents and nothing else?


----------



## qubit (Aug 13, 2012)

Octopuss said:


> I am sad to inform you and everyone else that this is no longer true. I just routinely checked utorrent forums only to find this shit in announcements:
> https://forum.utorrent.com/viewtopic.php?id=123040
> 
> The next major change you will see is a fresh approach to creating a no-nonsense and free torrenting experience.  You are all very familiar with how we have paid the bills so far.  These new changes mark our next step towards finding that difficult balance between keeping our lights on and providing a positive user experience.  *This new build will display a featured torrent at the top of your torrent list.  This featured torrent space will be used to offer a variety of different types of content.  We are working towards bringing you offers that are relevant to you.  This means films, games, music, software...basically anything that you will find interesting.*  We may not get it right on the first try but we will continue to improve our efforts based on your feedback.
> ...



So they're gonna stick an advert in it?  Most likely an irritating, animated advert, too. :shadedshu


----------



## Frick (Aug 13, 2012)

They have the featured torrent thing now, you just don't have to use it. It's still tiny and easy to use and uses next to no resources, there's just a few extra bars you don't have to click on.

And once again I can't for the life of me understand why qubit was allowed to post editorials.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 13, 2012)

But, but I thought Pirates were good people and would pay for a service if its good?!?! Isnt that the BS you people always push? lol

WELL this is a proven service you all enjoy....PAY FOR IT.

Gonna mark this thread to my favs. so next time I hear that stupid ass argument for stealing Ill just link it here.


----------



## qubit (Aug 13, 2012)

Frick said:


> And once again I can't for the life of me understand why qubit was allowed to post editorials.



Yeah, nice dig. But I haven't posted news or editorials for tpu for months, so why are you bringing this up now in an unrelated thread?

Also, it's obvious you've never done any journalism or writing, or you'd know that writing an editorial takes a lot more time, thought and effort than just repeating someone else's news. Therefore, you're just speaking out of ignorance.


----------



## Prima.Vera (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks but no thanks. I want uTorrent to return to the roots. Very simple program with very low cpu and memory usage. Version 3 is pure bloated garbage.




PVTCaboose1337 said:


> And keep in mind after downloading something like that, some don't seed.  Also, good luck having tons of people seeding all the correct parts are all the correct times.  An 80gb file is huge.



Neeeh. I have download some 152GB TV series in like 3 days, and in the end I had 1.5 ratio, so I was uploading more than downloading. I didn't even have to seed afterwards. It really depends on your Internet connection, tracker, and file.


----------



## timmyisme22 (Aug 14, 2012)

2.2.1 is the latest I've gone to... and even that is pushing it.  Used 1.8.something for the longest time and prior to uTorrent was Azerus in it's infancy, BitComet when it was new, and something else prior to that.  Bloody hell it's been too long.


----------



## scoutingwraith (Aug 14, 2012)

Ive been using 2.2.1 for the longest and ive made sure to disable any updates for the program as i have been reading here and seeing that most people are complaining about the new version of the program.


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 14, 2012)

So what, it has an advertisement in a bar at the top of the UI.  Google started putting advertisements at the top of every search result page, I didn't stop using google as my search engine because it is still by far the best.

Also, I never even go into the standard uTorrent UI except when I first configure it on a new machine(about once a year).  I use it daily, but I never use the standard UI, so I'll never even see the featured torrent thing.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Aug 14, 2012)

With all the money pirates are saving by pirating watch them spend it on at least the tool they use to pirate with lol.


----------



## NinkobEi (Aug 14, 2012)

I regretted updating uTorrent from the 4 year old version I had to the most recent. It added a freaking TOOLBAR to firefox and tons of other useless features. It went from minimalist to bloated.


----------



## qubit (Aug 14, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> But, but I thought Pirates were good people and would pay for a service if its good?!?! Isnt that the BS you people always push? lol
> 
> WELL this is a proven service you all enjoy....PAY FOR IT.
> 
> Gonna mark this thread to my favs. so next time I hear that stupid ass argument for stealing Ill just link it here.



I can't speak for anyone else, but I like uTorrent, so if I have to pay a modest fee to make the ads go away, then I'll be happy to. I buy all my other software legit, so this is no exception for me.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Aug 14, 2012)

NinkobEi said:


> I regretted updating uTorrent from the 4 year old version I had to the most recent. It added a freaking TOOLBAR to firefox and tons of other useless features. It went from minimalist to bloated.



Because YOU didn't uncheck the option to install them during the installation, I did a clean Windows 7 install a few days ago (damn Windows 8 upgrade ) and have since installed uTorrent with no bloatware thank you very much   

I also have no ad at the top??


----------



## Frick (Aug 14, 2012)

qubit said:


> Yeah, nice dig. But I haven't posted news or editorials for tpu for months, so why are you bringing this up now in an unrelated thread?
> 
> Also, it's obvious you've never done any journalism or writing, or you'd know that writing an editorial takes a lot more time, thought and effort than just repeating someone else's news. Therefore, you're just speaking out of ignorance.



Because I hated it. And no, not ignorance, I'm well aware of how it's done. I just didn't like your style ("hate" is a proper word). But you're right, water under the bride etc etc. Whatevs.



NdMk2o1o said:


> I also have no ad at the top??



Same here. Up to date and all but no ads. Location based maybe? I dunno.


----------



## qubit (Aug 14, 2012)

Frick said:


> Because I hated it. And no, not ignorance, I'm well aware of how it's done. I just didn't like your style ("hate" is a proper word). But you're right, water under the bride etc etc. Whatevs.



Hey, feel free to hate it, can't please everybody, lol. On the other hand, lots of people liked my writing style, too. I still think your comment is ignorant or you wouldn't have said it.

Anyway, I'm making a lot more money writing news elsewhere now (in just the same style, too).


----------



## NinkobEi (Aug 14, 2012)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Because YOU didn't uncheck the option to install them during the installation, I did a clean Windows 7 install a few days ago (damn Windows 8 upgrade ) and have since installed uTorrent with no bloatware thank you very much
> 
> I also have no ad at the top??



I'm usually pretty careful about that sort of stuff, so I like to think I would have noticed if something like that showed up. It seemingly did it on its own accord.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Aug 14, 2012)

NinkobEi said:


> I'm usually pretty careful about that sort of stuff, so I like to think I would have noticed if something like that showed up. It seemingly did it on its own accord.



There's a choice to do custom install or default, if you don't choose custom install then it installs the toolbars and bloatware without letting you know as you let it, if you choose custom install it gives you the option to uncheck them  now you know to ALWAYS choose custom install.


----------



## Creepio (Nov 25, 2012)

got rid of uTorrent out of frustration ( slow browsing and DNS timeouts while dling torrents )

Now use Tixati ( very lightweight torrent client, no overhead, no ads, no bullshit, it works just like the original tiny uTorrent client used to ). The best part is it is super fast, and browsing never slows down anymore even while dling multiple torrents at around 2 MBps dl speeds.

Try it, it rocks!! The only thing I did was forward my ports in the settings to my static ip address, no need to change any other settings in it... except maybe your default downloads folder location of course...


----------

